# deep grouper



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Well the trolling was non productive for us Thursday morning so I moved inside the 100fathom line and started staring at the machine while pulling baits. We marked a few bottom changes and even a few deep schools of fish (our transducer is weak - it only reads deeper than 400' on the lower kHz and at slow speeds. Well we dropped in 610' and got a very small golden tile, moved to where we found a snowy last weekend and did a blind drift with nothing to show. Then we ran 3 miles to a good mark we made earlier in the day and on the first drift we got 2 Yellowedge! This was my first deep water grouper and I was pumped! We reset and drifted the area in 430' again and I hooked one that was pulling pretty good drag off the little talica 16, well after a long battle up popped a 20# yellow edge! We looked at the lawstick on board (from 2 years ago) and it read like we were only allowed 1 per vessel but I swear I've seen catches with multiples. So we decided to call it quits and run in, not wanting to jeopardize killing another one by reeling it in if we weren't allowed to keep it. 
Heres a couple pics- and I have since read where its 4 per person - or vessel? 
Thanks - Rob


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish nice to have a boat to get out that far great job


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

4 Per person. Those are some fine eating you got there . Congrats that's probably my favorite grouper.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine toooo


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

they look surprised you caught them Nice catch and yummy


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is what keeps me fishing, too bad you couldnt drop down and get a few more, at least you know where to go back and get dinner again!!!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

awesome fish


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great fish ! Were you using manual gear ? That's a long ways down using manuals.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you found yourself a nice honey hole. Great eating fish and nice they're not too deep. Manual tackle is definitely doable in that depth.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice...,!!!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah we were using the talica 16II with 65# braid - 3# weight and multi hook rigs with glow beads. This was our first real attempt and Im very happy with the turn out, I cant wait to go again! Bait was live and dead cigs, I'll try some bigger live baits next time and bonita or blackfin strips if we have them.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish thks for sharing


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

"Fish Rules" app.....
1000000^100% worth it in those situations!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's a "man up" style of deep dropping..!! Hat's off for the catch.

I only push a button.!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice yellow edges!! one of the best, if not the best, eating grouper in the gulf!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice yellowedges you got there. No sweat on the manual gear in 410'. I would recommend if you are going with manual gear to drop down to 16 0z. We use 16 oz. on manual gear in 800' with no problems. How did they taste?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

oh man these were by far the best fish I've had. I was thinking we could go lighter - I'll give that a shot next time, Thanks! I can't wait to go out and work around the area we found these a little more. Trade shows and babies are keeping my fishing time to a minimum


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

fishboy said:


> Well the trolling was non productive for us Thursday morning so I moved inside the 100fathom line and started staring at the machine while pulling baits. We marked a few bottom changes and even a few deep schools of fish (our transducer is weak - it only reads deeper than 400' on the lower kHz and at slow speeds. Well we dropped in 610' and got a very small golden tile, moved to where we found a snowy last weekend and did a blind drift with nothing to show. Then we ran 3 miles to a good mark we made earlier in the day and on the first drift we got 2 Yellowedge! This was my first deep water grouper and I was pumped! We reset and drifted the area in 430' again and I hooked one that was pulling pretty good drag off the little talica 16, well after a long battle up popped a 20# yellow edge! We looked at the lawstick on board (from 2 years ago) and it read like we were only allowed 1 per vessel but I swear I've seen catches with multiples. So we decided to call it quits and run in, not wanting to jeopardize killing another one by reeling it in if we weren't allowed to keep it.
> Heres a couple pics- and I have since read where its 4 per person - or vessel?
> Thanks - Rob


 Who caught who? :shifty:


----------

